# Tall ships and other sailing ships on philatelic items



## MarchSkipper

The Romanian training ship "MIRCEA" with a special cancellation issued when the ship left Constanta-Port (4 March 1976) for New York to attending the US Bicentenary celebrations.
The ship is depicted on the special pictorial cancellation as well. 

"Mircea" was built in 1938 at Hamburg, Germany by the Blohm & Voss shipyard as a training vessel for the Romanian Navy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mircea_(ship) 

She is sister ship to „Eagle" -USCGC , „Gorch Fock ( II) " - Germany , „Tovarisch" - Ukraine ( currently "Gorch Fock (I) "- Germany) , and „Sagres (III)" - Portugal.

A bark with three masts,"Mircea" is still operational !

Below "Mircea" on 3 maximum cards :

- Left : the Romanian card/stamp with special postmark marking the beginning of voyage to New York to attending the US Bicentenary celebrations

- Right : the sister ship "Sagres (III)" on a Belgium and Portugal card/stamp.( ( Regatta Zeebrugge 19-8-1995 and Regatta "Vasco Da Gama - Lisboa 31-7-1998)

SAGRES III ( ex-Albert Leo Schlageter )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagres_III


----------



## MarchSkipper

Sister ship to the above : 

„*Tovarisch*" - Ukraine ( currently "Gorch Fock (I) "- Germany)

On USSR card, stamp and postmark ( maxicard)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorch_Fock_(1933)


----------



## MarchSkipper

*" Sovereign of the Seas "*

On the stamp is shown the famous clipper " Sovereign of the Seas "
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sovereign_ ... s_(clipper)
This stamp is from a set of 4 issued to commemorate the history of the U.S. Merchant Marine.
http://gcaptain.com/u-s-merchant-marine-stamps/

The p.c. is a copy from a painting by Capt. Ellery F. Thompson of Mystic, Connecticut.

Postmark : _GREAT NECK NY JUL 28 2011_


----------



## MarchSkipper

*A famous ship : USS CONSTITUTION*

_USS Constitution is a wooden-hulled, three-masted heavy frigate of the United States Navy. Named by President George Washington after the Constitution of the United States of America, she is the world's oldest commissioned naval vessel afloat(...) launched in 1797 and undefeated in 24 sea battles (...)
_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Constitution

Postmark ( date & place ) from Home Port post office : _BOSTON MA AUG 18 2012 02205 _


----------



## Steve Hodges

March Skipper, if you are interested in tall ships on stamps can I suggest that you seek out the set of 15 issued by the Falkland Islands, I think in the 1980's or 1990's. My sister brought them back for me after living there for a year, and I mounted them in a frame and put them on the wall. They are:-

1p -Padua
2p - Priwall
3p - Passat
4p - Archibald Russell
5p - Pamir
6p - Mozart
7p - Pommern
8p - Preussen
9p - Fennia
10p - Cassard
20p - Lawhill
25p - Garthpool
50p - Grace Harwar
£1 - Criccieth Castle
£3 - Cutty Sark

Because of the individual size there's little point me photographing them as a mounted set, all detail would be lost, but I'm sure you could track them down on a philatelic website.
Regards


----------



## MarchSkipper

Thanks Steve 
I have this superb set of stamps in my collection with ships


----------



## stein

Falklands:


----------



## Steve Hodges

stein said:


> Falklands:


I see there's a £5 that my sister didn't get for me! (must have been too dear....)


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi Steve. Don't be to hard on your sister, I had to buy mine off the internet and they cost a bit more than a Fiver though you get a full set.


----------



## joe732

Steve Hodges said:


> March Skipper, if you are interested in tall ships on stamps can I suggest that you seek out the set of 15 issued by the Falkland Islands, I think in the 1980's or 1990's. My sister brought them back for me after living there for a year, and I mounted them in a frame and put them on the wall. They are:-
> 
> 1p -Padua
> 2p - Priwall
> 3p - Passat
> 4p - Archibald Russell
> 5p - Pamir
> 6p - Mozart
> 7p - Pommern
> 8p - Preussen
> 9p - Fennia
> 10p - Cassard
> 20p - Lawhill
> 25p - Garthpool
> 50p - Grace Harwar
> £1 - Criccieth Castle
> £3 - Cutty Sark
> 
> Because of the individual size there's little point me photographing them as a mounted set, all detail would be lost, but I'm sure you could track them down on a philatelic website.
> Regards


Who would have thought, SN leading me to google stamp collections?

Think your collection was issued in 1989, Cape Horn Sailing Ships.

What a kind and thoughtful present from your sister (Thumb)

I'm sure they look great on your wall.


----------



## MarchSkipper

*Training ship MIRCEA - 75 years in service*

First Day Cover celebrating 75 years in service of Romanian training ship "MIRCEA".

Postmark dated : 24.05.2014 

Ship's cachet with violet ink


----------



## MarchSkipper

*Training ship "MIRCEA" - 75 years in service*

The first stamp ( from Souvenir Sheet ) shows the launching of this 
three masted barque by Blohm & Voss shipyard from Hamburg in 1938.

The stamps cancelled by First Day of Issue postmark


----------



## mansa233

Pitcairn:


----------



## mansa233

And some more gathered along the way...


----------

